# no really serious



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

What are the specs on this thing? ANd will it be able to pull that monster of a car?


----------



## dokter stranj (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: no really serious (jayseal22)*

Hmmmmm..... I dunno.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: no really serious (jayseal22)*

Umm, you have to be a little more specific when you make a post like that.
It has 275hp.
With the revised gear ratios, it goes from 0-60mph in less than 6 seconds.


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: no really serious (candyweißpassat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Umm, you have to be a little more specific when you make a post like that..[HR][/HR]​Its the W8 forum. I mean its a forum for just the W8. Nothing else just the W8. THATS IT THE W8. I MEAN YOU CANT BE ANY MORE SPECFIC.
.quote:[HR][/HR]It has 275hp.
With the revised gear ratios, it goes from 0-60mph in less than 6 seconds.[HR][/HR]​but you seem to know excatly what i was saying so uhhhh


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: no really serious (jayseal22)*

Save the smart comments, please.
It does 6.5 to 62mph, so let's say 6.3 to 60mph, but those are VW's #'s and they are usually high, so a 6-speed manual might make it in 6.0, 5.9. Does that help at all? Romour is it will only come in Tiptronic to the US so that would add about a sec. to the times.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: no really serious (Giancarlo)*

how fast does an auto S4 go to 60 ? does this car weigh more than the S4? it has more hp and more torque , 
I think it will probably either faster/quicker than an S4 or be somewhere between an S4 and the S6.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: no really serious (gizmopop)*

the current curb weight is 3644 for a sedan 4motion, but i don't know how much more the engine, bigger brakes, and 17" wheels will add. i know the W8 is rated as one of the lightest 8 cylinders in the world, but it'll have to be heavier than the v6. what rumor about a revised gearing change have you heard, there's been nothing listed of that as far as i know of. the car is not coming as a 6spd as Americans have bought an incredibly few stickshift V6 passats to date. the S4 is rated at 5.9 and i doubt the W8 will match it due to the auto shifter. but i bet it'll eat it and many like it alive on the freeway. 275hp/271tq is going to really fun on the freeway, especially 275 N/A hp.


----------

